# Is this an electrical violation?   Pool pump motor



## jar546 (Mar 28, 2019)

Here is the scenario.  You have a pool pump motor that is located indoors such as a mechanical room, shed, etc.  The electrician did a great job running EMT from the panelboard inside directly to the pump motor.  To transition from the EMT to the pump motor, he/she used FMC (Greenfield) for ease of installation and to help with vibration issues caused by the motor.  An insulated equipment grounding conductor was used to supply the motor so that is not an issue.  Without any additional questions and with only the information provided, do you see a violation with this setup?


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 29, 2019)

As long as the manufacturer instructions let you hard wire it. And then there is this:

E4203.3 Disconnecting means. One or more means to
simultaneously disconnect all ungrounded conductors for all
utilization equipment, other than lighting, shall be provided.
Each of such means shall be readily accessible and within
sight from the equipment it serves and shall be located at least
5 feet (1524 mm) horizontally from the inside walls of a pool,
spa, or hot tub unless separated from the open water by a permanently
installed barrier that provides a 5-foot (1524 mm)
or greater reach path. This horizontal distance shall be measured
from the water’s edge along the shortest path required
to reach the disconnect. (680.12)


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Greenfield, never heard of it!

Found this on the web:* 
Greenfield* flexible conduit is the ancestor of what's now called Flexible Metal Conduit (FMC). In fact, FMC is sometimes called *Greenfield*, especially by the gray-haired electricians. You may not see much *Greenfield* because its cousin, BX, became more popular for residential *wiring*.

Like Rick said, needs disconnect.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 29, 2019)

Is the pump bonded to the bonding grid?


----------



## ICE (Mar 29, 2019)

EMT? Is EMT allowed where you are?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Ya, we allow EMT, Emergency Medical Technicians, why wouldn't we?

We also allow Electrical Metallic Tubing, have you seen the True Color EMT in your area?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 29, 2019)

680.14 Corrosive Environment.
(A) General. Areas where pool sanitation chemicals are
stored, as well as areas with circulation pumps, automatic chlorinators,
filters, open areas under decks adjacent to or abutting
the pool structure, and similar locations shall be considered to
be a corrosive environment. The air in such areas shall be
considered to be laden with acid, chlorine, and bromine
vapors, or any combination of acid, chlorine, or bromine
vapors, and any liquids or condensation in those areas shall be
considered to be laden with acids, chlorine, and bromine
vapors, or any combination of acid, chlorine, or bromine
vapors.

(B) Wiring Methods. Wiring methods in the areas described
in 680.14(A) shall be listed and identified for use in such areas.
Rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, rigid polyvinyl
chloride conduit, and reinforced thermosetting resin
conduit shall be considered to be resistant to the corrosive
environment specified in 680.14(A).


----------



## ICE (Mar 29, 2019)

http://www.columbiambf.ca/emt/true-color-emt/


----------



## fatboy (Mar 29, 2019)

Come on....give the dummy carpenter the bonding question...........


----------



## jar546 (Mar 29, 2019)

fatboy said:


> Is the pump bonded to the bonding grid?



What is a bonding grid?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 30, 2019)

I really hope you are joking..........


----------



## jar546 (Mar 30, 2019)

fatboy said:


> I really hope you are joking..........



Did you not see the wink smiley face after my comment?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 31, 2019)

Got it!


----------

